# What's wrong with my yellowing plants?



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

This symptoms seem to be a lack of Iron. What is the substrate?


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Plant Question*

Hello Mr....

It will take a few weeks for newly planted plants to adjust to your water conditions. You have more acidic tank water, so that's a plus. Plants prefer a lower pH, but will adapt to the vast majority of public water supplies. Some things to keep in mind are to match the plants to the lighting, keep the minerals high in the water by doing large, weekly water changes and keep the tank well stocked with fish and dose your ferts according to instructions. 

I've only been into the tank keeping hobby a few years, but long enough to know the best, long term fert is the kind the fish produce. So, it's important to keep a good number of fish in the tank and feed them a balanced diet. I also dose a source of the micro nutrients or trace elements weekly and dose just according to the instructions.

If you avoid the more demanding plants, then a nicely planted tank is pretty simple.

Just a couple of thoughts.

B


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

HI Mr appleton,
I notice similar symptoms on my dwarf water lettuce when the water conditions are not good.

The water lettuce grow well in my tanks but the ones that i move to tupperware containers will turn yellow if the temperatures are too cold, or if the water is dirty. Instead of topping off water in those containers now, i do a full 100% change and the yellowing has abated.

If the water column has accumulated levels that may prove toxic to plants, then certainly the yellowing would be a first sign. Was the TDS measured?



Mr. Appleton said:


> I recently introduced some new plants to my tank and some of them aren't doing so well:
> 
> - There are some yellow spots appearing on my Anubias in the last few days and they seem to be spreading quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Appleton (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. The substrate is Eco-Complete and I guess I was kind of lax about fertzing for a while. 

It's a 15G and I keep 15 green neon tetras, a few otos, and a juvie German blue ram in the tank, and have been doing a 10-20% water change once a week. Unfortunately I can't do a 100% change. The TDS was measured about 2 weeks ago.

As for the water lettuce, could they be too close to the light or the water temperature is too high? I'm not sure what's wrong/how to fix it but they keep yellowing and melting.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i also run eco complete in all my plant tanks and keep temps at 72-75...

i came across this which may apply not only to the water lettuce but to your other plants.

Overcrowding Results in Chlorosis. As mentioned earlier, dwarf water lettuce reproduces exponentially. In unfertilized containers (like a growing flat in strong light), it sucks all the nutrients out of the water. First the leaves turn a pale green. This condition is correctable by moving the plants to new surroundings. If you ignore them, their leaves will turn yellow. The yellow leaves die and so will the plant. Remove any pale leaves and move the plants before they die. Chlorosis is unlikely in an aquarium with fish in it. I believe this is why my plants turn yellow when grown in tupperware containers and my water changes very other day keeps them going as the tap TDS supplements their feeding. Dosing of micronutrients may be required if your tanks are showing signs of yellowing.

Credits: http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Decor Dwarf Water Lettuce.htm


----------

